# My girl tara



## Roxy stansfield (7 mo ago)

Hi my 2years and 6 month old german shepard named tara died suddenly on 02.06.22 she was fine all day then she was sick alot of water around 9pm and drooling alot on the 1st of June but was still up and about, my partner went to bed at 11pm that night and I got in from work at 1.05am she was very lethargic couldnt stand I sat with her for abit then I went to go sit down she followed me with great difficulty of walking, she laid by my feet still breathing and then she let out this loud crying groan for a few second I screamed woke my partner up then died at 1.40am but she was fine no sign of being unhealthy I'm heart broken


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

So sorry for your loss. Something similar happened with us. Ours was 9 so not as young but seemingly healthy one day, then gone out of the blue the next. What you described brings back hard memories including a groan from her at the end that I can still hear in my head even 3+ years later. I was watching her on her bed from my bed about 5 feet away when I heard it, scrambled out of bed, scooper her up and I think she was already gone or died in my arms as I carried her to the car while I yelled to my wife to get the doors for me. I remember those first few days and weeks after, I was in total shock and beside myself in grief. I’m so sorry for you. I hope you can find a little peace in the days to come and I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

What a terrible shock for you. I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

That's terrible, very sorry to hear


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

I can't even imagine the horror, shock and grief you have suffered. Completely out of the blue and such a young dog as well. To lose one of our beloved companions is hard enough when they have lived a full life and you know the end is near. To say I am sorry seems incredibly inadequate. I hope you find peace as well as an explanation of what happened at some point.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that. That must have been terrifying. At least she was with you in her last moments


----------



## Roxy stansfield (7 mo ago)

Bknmaizey said:


> So sorry for your loss. Something similar happened with us. Ours was 9 so not as young but seemingly healthy one day, then gone out of the blue the next. What you described brings back hard memories including a groan from her at the end that I can still hear in my head even 3+ years later. I was watching her on her bed from my bed about 5 feet away when I heard it, scrambled out of bed, scooper her up and I think she was already gone or died in my arms as I carried her to the car while I yelled to my wife to get the doors for me. I remember those first few days and weeks after, I was in total shock and beside myself in grief. I’m so sorry for you. I hope you can find a little peace in the days to come and I will keep you in my thoughts.


Thank you I carnt get my head around it at all but what I do know is she waited for me to finish work and I was so glad she wasn't Alone. I still find myself waking up and opening the back door to let her out in a morning. Its heart breaking to not have a reasonable explanation as to why it happened. So sorry for your loss


Dustinb80 said:


> That's terrible, very sorry to hear


Thank you


SMcN said:


> I can't even imagine the horror, shock and grief you have suffered. Completely out of the blue and such a young dog as well. To lose one of our beloved companions is hard enough when they have lived a full life and you know the end is near. To say I am sorry seems incredibly inadequate. I hope you find peace as well as an explanation of what happened at some point.


Thank you for your kind words. X


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Horrible, i hope your memories of tara in happy times help to comfort you and ease the pain from her sudden loss - run free sweet girl


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds like it could be bloat?
I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Ladybug1982 (8 mo ago)

Wow I’m sorry! Something similar happened to my Bella. She was only two years old and totally healthy. Actually just got a clean bill of health a couple months prior from the vet. Just woke up in the morning and she had died suddenly. Could not wake her up. 😕


----------



## mchast213 (8 mo ago)

Suffering with you.


----------

